# Photo guide to Australian Lizards -- pt2



## moloch05 (Jun 8, 2009)

*SCINCIDAE -- Skinks*
This is the most diverse and abundant family of reptiles in Australia. Members of this family have adapted to virtually all habitats and may be found from tide pools to alpine areas. They range from a tiny islet south of Tasmania up through the Torres Strait Islands north of Queensland. These lizards seem to be everywhere with many living right in the suburbs. I see 6 species in my garden. As with most Australian lizards, skinks are the most numerous in dry, inland habitats. Many of the desert skinks are burrowers and therefore hard to find. Others live within clumps of spinifex and often are only glimpsed as they race from clump to clump. I think that the rock dwelling species are probably the easiest to see well and photograph.

This post and the next will include photos of skinks only.


*ACRITOSCINCUS* -- "Three-lined Skinks". A genus of 3 cool-adapted species.

Red-throated Skink (_Acritoscincus platynotum_) -- I see this species sometimes near Wollongong, NSW, but it seems more common in drier mountain forests. It was very common at Mt. Kaputar NP, NSW, on a visit in Nov07. 













Western Three-lined Skink (_Acritoscincus trilineatus_) -- This lizard was photograhed near Perth, WA. I also have seen the species in the southwest corner of WA.













Eastern Three-lined Skink (_Acritoscincus duperreyi_) -- I have only seen this species in TAS but it is possible to find it even here in the Wollongong area. Last summer, Henry (Levislevis) photographed an Eastern Small-eyed Snake eating one on the road at night near Dharawal, not far from Wollonong, NSW.









*ANEPISCHTOS* -- a monotypic genus.

Highlands Forest Skink (_Anepischtos maccoyi_) -- this lovely little skink lives where it is cool and damp. It is a common but secretive resident of rainforest gullies near Wollongong, NSW.























*ANOMALOPUS* -- "Worm Skinks". A genus of 7 species of burrowers. They sometimes can be found on the road at night.

Two-clawed Worm-Skink (_Anomalopus leuckartii_) -- I have see two of these now in the Warrumbungles, NSW. They have thickened scales on the snout for digging.













Three-clawed Worm-Skink (_Anomalopus verrauxii_) -- The only photo that I have is of this DOR animal from the Brisbane area, QLD.








*CALYPTOTIS* -- a genus of 5 species that shelter in damp locations.

Scute-snouted Calyptotis (_Calyptotis scutirostrum_) -- So far, this single animal is the only representative of the genus that I have encountered. It was from the hills near Brisbane, QLD.













*CARLIA* -- "Rainbow Skinks". A genus of 32 species of skinks. This is one of my favourite genera of skinks with brightly coloured males during the breeding season. These are the most diverse in far north Queensland (FNQ) where a number of species may occupy the same habitat. Some members of this genus are small, secretive lizards that live within leaf litter. These skinks tend to be less colourful than their larger relatives that bask in open areas. 

Most _Carlia_ will "tail wag" when they are alarmed. The _C. longipes_ and _C. rhomboidalis_ in the following photos were exhibiting this behaviour:










_Carlia sp._ -- I photographed the following two skinks at Bowling Green NP a little south of Townsville, QLD. The male was breeding colours but I still cannot positively identify it. To me, it looked a little like small version of _C. folorium_. Someone else suggested that it was a _C. laevis_.














_Carlia folorium_ -- A secretive and drab species of _Carlia_.













Jewelled or Lined Rainbow Skink (_Carlia jarnoldae_) -- Males of this species are particularly colourful. Skink 3 is a female from Chillagoe and Skink 4 is a non-breeding male from Bowling Green NP.























Closed-litter Rainbow Skink (_Carlia longipes_) -- This is a common species in FNQ and often seen basking on rocks or logs along the forest edge. It was particularly numerous at Daintree and Cooktown. Skink 2 is a female and Skink 6 illustrates the refractive nature of the scales.























Shaded-litter Rainbow Skink (_Carlia munda_) -- I have seen this species in the Pilbara of WA as well as in FNQ. 













Open-litter Rainbow Skink (_Carlia pectoralis_) -- Skinks 1 and 2 are females from Bowling Green NP. I am not certain about the identity of Skink 3 (male) from Chillagoe. It may be a male _C. vivex_.













Blue-throated Rainbow Skink (_Carlia rhomboidalis_) -- these beautiful skinks are found in tropical, central QLD. The males have bright blue and orange throats during the breeding season. Skink 1 is a male and Skinks 2 and 3 are females. All were from Bowling Green NP at the north end of its distribution. Many _Carlia_ have transparent lower eyelids and this can be seen in the second photo below.













Chillagoe Litter Skink (_Carlia rococo_) -- This species of skink has a tiny range and is only known from the Chillagoe area (QLD). I visited the site in summer and found that these little skinks did not emerge from the rocks until dusk. At that time, they suddenly became active and seemed to be everywhere on the rock surfaces. Earlier in the day, I was afraid that I might not find it since I had spent hours walking around the rocks with no sightings.














Black-throated Rainbow Skink (_Carlia rostralis_) -- This skink seems to replace _C. longipes_ to the south. It was common in rocky areas like Murray Falls SP and Jourama Falls NP, QLD. Skinks 4 and 6 are females.
























Red-throated Rainbow Skink (_Carlia rubrigularis_) -- This is the abundant skink in rainforest areas of FNQ. It is social and many are often seen sunning themselves on the same log (along with _Lampropholis coggeri_). These groups will periodically shift to follow a patch of sunlight. Skink 5 is a female and skink 6 is a juvenile.
























Robust Rainbow Skink (_Carlia schmeltzii_) -- These are skinks with fairly thick bodies. Skink 1 was from Bowling Green NP, skink 2 from Bowen, QLD, and skink 3 from Cape Hillsborough NP, QLD. Skink 2 was actively foraging and it would dive beneath the leaves, rustle around a little then resurface before repeating the process. Sometimes it would emerge while holding arthropods such as small moths.














Black Mountain Skink (_Carlia scirtetis_) -- This _Carlia_ has a tiny distribution on black boulders a little south of Cooktown. It has the same range as the Black Mountain Gecko. These skinks were abundant on the rocks and exhibited curiosity. They would cautiously approach me while I watched them and this made photography much easier.














Brown Bicarinate Rainbow Skink (_Carlia storri_) -- So far, I have only seen these two individuals. Both were seen once despite multiple subsequent searches. They lived on rocks just above the high tide line at Mission Beach, QLD.














Lively Rainbow Skink (_Carlia vivex_) -- A nicely coloured skink when in breeding colours. Skinks 1 and 2 are males. These were common on rocks near Bowen, QLD.














Sun-loving Litter Skink (_Carlia zuma_) -- A skink with a tiny distribution near MacKay, QLD. These were photographed at Cape Hillsborough NP.










_COERANISCINCUS_ -- "Snake-tooth Skinks". This genus includes two species. One lives in the tropical rainforests of FNQ and the other lives in subtropical rainforests in SE QLD. I have seen both species but only have photos of one.

Three-toed Snake-tooth Skink (_Coeraniscincus reticulatus_) -- Stewart, Lee (both forum members) and I encountered 3 of these odd skinks one afternoon last summer while walking up a steep track in the rainforest of SE QLD. The lizards were crossing the trail at the time. These skinks live in damp leaf litter and prey upon earth worms. 













_CRYPTOBLEPHARUS_ -- "Snake-eyed Skinks". This genus contains 25 species after the huge re-classification that occurred last year. These skinks have flattened bodies and often are seen on trunks of trees, rocks or houses.

Elegant Snake-eyed Skink (_Cryptoblepharus pulcher_) -- common along the coast of NSW through QLD. These photos are from Wollongong and the Warrumbungles, NSW.














Wall Skink (_Cryptoblepharus virgatus_) -- common in FNQ. These shots were of lizards at Mission Beach.














Snake-eyed Skink (_Cryptoblepharus plagiocephalus_) -- these lizards were photograhed at Arkaroola (northern Finders Ranges, SA) and Mutawintji NP, NSW. They formerly were included as _C. plagiocephalus_ but I am not certain of their name after the split.










Buchanon's Snake-eyed Skink (_Cryptoblepharus buchananii_) -- these lizards were photograhed near Perth, WA. They were abundant in some places such as King's Park right in the city. 














Russet Snake-eyed Skinks (_Cryptoblepharus ustulatus_) -- these little skinks were common in rocky gullies near water in Karijini NP, WA.











Coastal Snake-eyed Skink (_Cryptoblepharus litoralis_) -- this species is abundant around tide pools and vegetation near the water's edge in tropical Queensland. It seems odd to see skinks foraging for marine invertebrates.














_CTENOTUS_ -- "Striped Skinks". This is the largest genus of reptiles in Australia with 98 species. They are the most diverse in the arid zone especially where there is spinifex. These skinks are usually hard to see well. Often, I see them darting from one spinifex clump to another but rarely with stops in the open. Many of the species are variable, not well known and often impossible to identify with certainty from photographs alone. 

Black-backed Yellow-lined Ctenotus (_Ctenotus eutanius_) -- This individual looks like the photo in Wilson and Swan's field guide so I assume that it is this species. The skink was found at Chillagoe, QLD.













West Coast Laterite Ctenotus (_Ctenotus fallens_) -- These skinks where photographed near Lancelin and Kalbarri, WA.














Stout Ctenotus (_Ctenotus herbetior_) -- I am tentatively identifying this skink as herbetior based on the 5 dorsal stripes. It lived in spinifex on a red dune near Windorah, Qld.








Red-legged Ctenotus (_Ctenotus labillardieri_) -- This species is an easy one to recognize. These photos were from the Margaret River area and Stirling Ranges, WA.














Leonhardi's Ctenotus (_Ctenotus leonhardii_) -- I am basing this identification on the 3 dark dorsal stripes. The lizards were photographed near Toompine and Windorah, QLD. 














_Ctenotus olympicus_ -- This lizard was found in the bleak, barren country of northwestern NSW ... same habitat as that of the gecko _Lucasium byrnei_. 














Royal Ctenotus (_Ctenotus regius_) -- This skink was found on a red dune near Windorah, QLD.











Eastern Striped Skink (_Ctenotus robustus_) -- This common skink along east coast of NSW and QLD. It is easy to recognize there where there are few other _Ctenotus_ skinks. In the interior, however, I am never confident with its identification.














_Ctenotus sp._ -- These skinks were from rocky hillsides in the Gawler Ranges NP, SA. Three species of striped skinks are reported from the area. I suspect that they are _C. robustus_ but I am not certain.














_Ctenotus sp._ -- This big skink was found on a red dune near Windorah, QLD. It really does not look like any of the _Ctenotus_ photos that I have seen from the area so I don't know what it is. One of the forum participants suggested to me that it was a weakly marked _C. leonhardii_ but it seemed to me to be too big.














Barred Wedgesnout Ctenotus (_Ctenotus schomburgkii_) -- This species was common on dunes near Windorah, QLD. 














Massive Gibber Ctenotus (_Ctenotus septenarius _) -- This lizard was photographed on the edge of the Eyrean Basin west of Windorah, QLD. The species lives in broken country where there is little vegetation. My photo is poor but the species is one of the more brightly coloured Striped Skinks.








Stern Ctenotus (_Ctenotus severus _) -- I think that this carnivore was severus. The skink ran from a shrub practically to my feet where it attacked a slightly smaller _Ctenotus_. The two rolled out of sight for a few minutes. When they reappeared, I was very surprised to see that the smller of the two lizards had been killed. The skinks lived on a clay pan south of Leonora, WA.















_Ctenotus spaldingi_ -- I am not certain but think that this lizard is spaldingi. It was photographed in Chillagoe, QLD.











Copper-tailed Skink (_Ctenotus taeniolatus_) -- This species is the common _Ctenotus_ near the east coast of Australia. It is widespread and easy to recognize. 


































Southern Mallee Ctenotus (_Ctenotus atlas_) -- The pattern is similar to that of the Copper-tailed Skink without the nicely coloured tail. This skink was photographed at Lake Gillies, SA.











Eastern Barred Wedgesnout Ctenotus (_Ctenotus strauchii_) -- This lizard was photographed at the same site as the _C. olympicus_ above in barren, northwestern NSW. 














*CYCLODOMORPHUS* -- "Slender Blue-tongued Skinks". A genus of 9 species.

Pink-tongued Skink (_Cyclodomorphus gerrardii_) -- These lizards were from wet forest near Brisbane, QLD. I usually only encounter these on the road at night.














Mainland She-oak Lizard (_Cyclodomorphus michaeli_) -- I located a place in the hills near Wollongong, NSW, where I can see this lizard in late spring and early summer. After that, they just disappear. The area is thick with spike-rush (_Lomandra sp_.).























*EGERNIA* -- This genus was recently split and now only includes 15 species. I will list the new splits with this genus since none of the field guides include the recent taxonomical changes.

Cunningham's Skink (_Egernia cunninghami_) -- These are big, beautiful skinks that are widespread in southeastern Australia. Skinks 1 and 4 were from the New England Highlands, NSW, are particularly nice. Skinks 2 and 3 are from coastal Royal NP, NSW, and skinks 5 and 6 are from the Blue Mountains, NSW.























Goldfield's Crevice Skink (_Egernia formosa_) -- A pretty skink from the Pilbara, WA.








Major Skink (_Egernia frerei_ but now, _Bellatorias frerei_) -- Common in coastal QLD and northern NSW. These are very shy skinks that are hard to photograph. Skink 1 was from Mission Beach, QLD. Skink 2 (juvenile) and 3 were from Cape Hillsborough, QLD. 













Kaputar Skink (_Egernia sp._) -- Lives only on rocks at the summit of Mt. Kaputar, NSW.













Western Mourning Skink (_Egernia luctosa_ but now, _Lissolepis luctuosa _) -- I have only seen this one partially aquatic skink along the banks of the Margaret River, WA.













King's Skink (_Egernia kingii_) -- These skinks are common along coastal southwestern WA. This one was from Albany.











Land Mullet (_Egernia major_ but now, _Bellatorias major_) -- These biggest of all skinks are common in the subtropical rainforests of northeastern NSW and southeastern QLD.














Centralian Ranges Rock-Skink (_Egernia margaretae_ but now, _Liopholis margaretae_) -- I have only seen this one at Arkaroola, SA. Unfortunately, it was below a cliff edge and I could not approach it for better photos.








Eastern Crevice Skink (_Egernia mcpheei_) -- These are common rock-dwelling skinks at Girraween, QLD.














Eastern Ranges Rock-Skink (_Egernia modesta_ but now, _Liopholis modesta_) -- I saw several of these for the first time this year at the southern end of the New England Highlands, NSW. 













Southwestern Crevice Skink (_Egernia mcpheei_) -- These lizards were photographed at Margaret River, WA. I have also seen them at Cape Le Grand, WA.













Southwestern Rock-Skink (_Egernia pulcher_ but now, _Liopholis pulcher_) -- I only have photos of one of these but they were common at the Stirling Ranges, WA. 











Black Rock Skink (_Egernia saxatilis_) -- Skink 1 was from the isolated population at the Warrumbungles, NSW. The other two skinks were photographed near Wollongong, NSW. These skinks are common in some areas.













Gidgee Skink (_ Egernia stokesii_) -- This is a rock dweller. 













Tree Skink (_ Egernia striolita_) -- This skinks may be found on rocks as well as trees. Skinks 1 and 2 are distinctively marked animals from the Gawler Ranges, SA. Skink 3 was on a log near Goondiwindi, QLD. Skink 4 was near Cunnamulla, QLD. Skink 5 was from Mt. Kaputar, NSW, and skink 6 lived on rocks at Mutawintji, NSW.























White's Skink (_Egernia whitii_ but now, _Liopholis whitii_) -- a common skink in southeastern Australia. When I look at photo 5, I always think of the "Life's Good" advertisement on TV ... maybe we are not the only one's who feel like that.
































Regards,
David


----------



## froggyboy86 (Jun 8, 2009)

Great photos David, this thread will be a useful resource for ID'ing skinks.


----------



## Acrochordus (Jun 8, 2009)

Great post and sweet photo's, Thanks Tim.


----------



## jacorin (Jun 8, 2009)

Dave,
Thx so much for sharing ur photos and passion with the rest of us,we get to so many animals that we would not normally get to see.
Tho i think u DO have to much time on ur hands lololol naaaa not really... well done and thx again

Shane


----------



## eipper (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi David,

A few corrections

its actually Anepischtosia instead of Anepischtos maccoyi (that was a typo in wilson's book)

Carlia are now split into 3 genera

your plagiocephalus are actually C. pannosus

Ctenotus schomburgkii is actually Ctenotus brooksi

"Centralian Ranges Rock-Skink (Egernia margaretae but now, Liopholis margaretae) -- I have only seen this one at Arkaroola, SA. "

This is actually an undescribed species.

"Southwestern Crevice Skink (Egernia mcpheei)"
these are Egernia napoleonis 

Egernia striolita....Egernia striolata

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## GOOBA (Jun 9, 2009)

wow ur so lucky to have seen some of these sinks in the wild.
its a dream of mine to see a land mullet in the wild


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 9, 2009)

hi David ,
it is now obvious to us mear mortals that we need A a herp, spotting lesson and B a photography lesson top stuff THANKS we spent yesterday on the cliffs of the RNP south of bundeena saw a few birds but nothing else


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 9, 2009)

there awsome!


----------



## moloch05 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for the kind remarks.

Gooba, I know that Ryan on this forum sees them often on the Central Coast. If you can get up to Lamington NP on a sunny day, you shouldn't have much problem. They are common right in the the botanic gardens near O'Riellys.


Rodney, I think that you had a cooler day which would explain the lack of herps. 


Scott,
Thanks for all the info.

1) E. mcpheei and E. striolata were my typos.

2) Interesting about Anepischotosia vs Anepischtos ... I had not heard or read of that problem.

3)


> your plagiocephalus are actually C. pannosus


Do you know if Horner's paper (or any others that shows the latest crypto classification/distribution) is available on the web? I cannot find it.

4)


> Ctenotus schomburgkii is actually Ctenotus brooksi



I wish that you were correct since I have never seen _C. brooksi_. What are you looking at to make this call? The key in Wilson's QLD guide states that the prefrontals are in broad contact in _C. brooksi_ whereas they are usually separated in _C. schomburgkii_. Here are enlarged head shots and as you can see, the prefrontals are only slightly in contact (if at all). _C. brooksi _has a "pale midlateral stripe that is diffuse or absent" whereas _C. schomburgkii_ has a sharp midlateral stripe. To me, the stripe looks well defined. I also read that their behaviours are different in Swan/Shea/Sadlier's NSW guide. In that book, they state that _C. brooksi_ is a secretive and rarely observed skink. I certainly saw many. They both share the same habitat ... the slopes and crests of dunes. So, I still think that these are _C. schomburgkii_ unless there is something else present that I should be examining that separates the two. I would be happy to find out that I am wrong.









5) E. margaretae -- "This is actually an undescribed species." Interesting. I take it that someone has done some work but not yet written up the split? The Flinder's lizards are no longer considered _E. margaretae personata_?


6) _Carlia are now split into 3 genera_ -- also interesting. I have not seen this. Do you know of any websites available to the public that contain this info? It should be good reading.


Regards,
David


----------



## herpkeeper (Jun 9, 2009)

outstanding David
cheers HK.


----------



## levis04 (Jun 9, 2009)

great pics mate!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jun 11, 2009)

another awsome thread david, so many species you have found, yes we see a LOT of land mullets, mostly in littoral rainforest right next to the beach, always in thick patches of lantana and run down burrows on our approach. thanks.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 14, 2009)

just had to say it again, there awsome!


----------

